# Mahatma Gandhiâ€™s Silver Zenith Pocket Watch



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi,

I saw this mentioned in the paper this morning.

(Mods please remove if this link is unacceptable)

http://www.antiquorum.com/eng/march_4_5_ny_auction.htm

Clealry an iconic piece but looking at that picture is it missing a couple of hands?

Paul


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

If I looked at it properly, it's an alarm pocket watch. It's missing the sub-seconds hand, and it's missing the hand for setting the alarm-time.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

I thought he had an old Ingersoll pocket watch that he tied round his waist with string?


----------

